# Axolotl eggs



## Viking (May 17, 2019)

I spawned a pair of axolotls on February 14. Lol They produced hundreds of eggs. They were 25% albinos in the larvae. My brother took the photo. I still have lots of juveniles that am selling locally.


----------



## Viking (May 17, 2019)

If there is interest, I can write how raise larvae.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2019)

Cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Viking (May 17, 2019)

The color of eggs depend on the mother. If she wild type the eggs will be black. They gradually changes depending  the future color of the hatchling. The lucies and albinos will be pale. The albinos lay white eggs which will darken for wild type larvae.  You can tell bad when the fungus around day three.

Food:  The larvae will be hungry  between one to three days after hatching.  The best first food Daphnia. The newly dropped are the perfect size to eat. It is hard to have enough for a large spawn.  The easiest on demand food is baby brine shrimp. The test to see if they is for a small and watch for orange in the belly.  When see the little hops,  you know they are eating. I like to add a little green water to soak nitrogen and feed the daphnia. The larvae will hatch about half an inch. They need to be feed every 12 hours or less. They grow front legs (opposite of frogs) after 10 days or so. The month time from backs grow and the larvae are now juveniles. They ready to adopt around 2 to 3 inches.

I can post about newts also. I have a batch right now.


----------

